# Angelfish fins rotting away at the base



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

My angels fins are rotting at the base of the fins, it's just the side fins used for Maneuvering (sorry I don't know what they are called) it went up the base of the fins now ones gone and the others half there, I don't know how to treat, what's left of the nub is a swollen any the part that is freshly gone has tiny ray bumps sticking out, it doesn't move much (stays in this one spot in the plants upright, but still most of the time it comes out to eat, It's one of my favorite fish too


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

Ouch... sorry to hear you're having problems.

First things first I guess. Can we get some background info on the tank? Size, tankmakes, water test results, tank history, etc. It might help to solve your problems.

Fin rot should be fairly easy to fix (assuming it hasn't gone too far... once the rot has got to the fin base they may not grow back); there are lots of meds marketed for it... I tend to prefer ones containing nitrofurazone. That being said, fin rot is usually a sign of other problems. Fixing the underlying issue is the most important part of treatment.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok I think that it might be getting better now it was worse before, I had another angel that got it really bad and had fungus and pop. Eye, I think it was stunted because it never grew or did very good and it died a few days ago, quite a while ago we went away and for a while the water wasn't the best (I don't remover what the nitrates were) but now the waters a lot better and I treated the tank for fungus. Even now he never gets chased or picked on what so ever, the weird thing was that this "rot" started at the base of the fin and kinda cut of the tip of the fin and it slowly across the base cutting off the rest of the fin, I heard fin rot is contagious so I think it was the other angel that gave it to it, the tanks 75 gallons the nitrates are under 5 ppm and it's been running for quite a few years the tank mates are two other angels two Gourimies ( if that's how you spell it), a few tetras and 4 discus


----------



## Stan's Discus (Oct 29, 2012)

hi coppercloud keep your PH at 6.7 or 6.6 your nitrates and ammonia are not deady unless the PH is over 6.8 it will help alot


----------



## Stan's Discus (Oct 29, 2012)

if you need any meds give me a call . good luck


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

having fin rots and pop eyes are water related issue. Try do a water test and do more water change often.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

charles said:


> having fin rots and pop eyes are water related issue. Try do a water test and do more water change often.


I agree. The issues you're seeing aren't normally contagious; you get things like fin rot and pop eye when the fish are otherwise weakened. The fact that you've got an 'outbreak' of it means you've got a systemic problem. Water quality being the most likely cause.

I'd suggest a full set of water tests (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH would be the minimum I'd do. KH, and GH may also be useful.). You can take water samples to your LFS for testing if you don't have the kits yourself.

I'm a bit doubtful that your nitrates are less than 5 ppm (that doesn't happen very often... mainly just in heavily planted tanks); it's more likely a false reading. What test kit are you using?


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry I forgot to mention that the tank is a planted with co2 added so water quality is good, and I use API test kits. I'm glad I was wrong, after some reading I realized that I don't have Popeye because they're not bulging or cloudy. My other angel that had problems was stunted (she was a double dark black angel who tried and failed at breeding), and this one may be a little too it Haden's really grown at all since I got it his/her body isn't very big but I think it's getting better the fins still don't look that good but they look like there healing a little.


----------



## Stan's Discus (Oct 29, 2012)

good job man .if u need anything. u know where I live. everything is a learning thing. so keep on learning


----------

